
Termux: terminal emulator and Linux environment for Android - ingve
https://termux.com/
======
atomi
This package is very useful. I use it to run youtube-dl and attach to my irssi
container. I do lots from irssi/termux; tweet slack irc. The termux-url
handler is great as well. You can process shared urls from your browser based
on their domain name. For some urls I pass them to youtube-dl for others I
push to getpocket and a couple of other special cases I have as well. My
tablet wouldn't be the same without it.

------
thekaleb
`apt update` runs over HTTP (no SSL)... Is this a common practice?

This is a nice package otherwise.

~~~
tssva
Using HTTP for 'apt update' is common practice. Neither Debian or Ubuntu use
https for their repositories. Instead the metadata for each repository is
signed with a gpg key. The associated public key is distributed with the
installation media and used to verify the metadata. The metadata includes
checksums for the other files in the repository. Debian and Ubuntu include
MD5, SHA-1 and SHA-256 checksums. Termux includes just the SHA-256 checksums.
These checksums are used to verify the integrity of the other files in the
repository.

------
pluvia
If a terminal emulator under Android can not solve the special characters
typing(TAB, Ctrl-C), it will be hard to say useful.

~~~
padde
Volume up + T = Tab

Volume down + C = Ctrl-C

It's not ideal but works.

